# A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker in a big green egg



## goodtobeking (Nov 5, 2012)

I've decided to try the A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker I just ordered im my Big Green Egg. Has anybody done this before? I want to first try smoking a couple different cheeses like provolone and chedder. I have read the forum on the matter and will try 4, 6 , and 8 hours. I have been very successful with my smoked cod, salmon and halibut with just using lump coal and chunks of cherry.  Next I am going to try the new pellet smoker to augment the smoke. Is it okay to cold smoke the salmon for say 4 - 6 hours before I start the fire? I'm slightly concerned about bacterial problems but have been told that as long as I get the fish up to 155 I will be fine. I don't like to overcook my smoked fish. Would it be better to just add the use of the pellet smoker along with how I have been smoking the salmon? (2 to 3 hours at 80 - 135, followed by at least 2 hours at 175 - 180 adjusting longer for thicker fillets)

The same question applies cooking pork butts or pork tenderloin. I have been very successful with them but I always wonder if there are ways to improve and if this may be the way to do it?


----------



## roller (Nov 11, 2012)

You can smoke in a cardboard box with it...


----------



## goodtobeking (Nov 11, 2012)

The cheese smoked up wonderful. Taste test in two weeks. The smoked salmon and halibut also turned out wonderful after 5 hours cold smoke in the big green egg. I then finished it up with 5 hour hot smoke. I can't tell you how wonderful it tastes and I will begin sharing with my friends Wednesday!


----------

